# WatchMaxx.com / Other discounter dealers?



## paracord (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi everyone. I appreciate the info I'm learning here. I have a newbie question that I hope you'll forgive:

Why is there such a discrepancy in price with regard to "authorized dealers" versus website prices?

I stopped into my local Omega outlet and saw the gen1 Planet Ocean there for $4500. On, for example, watchmaxx.com, it is listed at $3495.

I'm wondering how they are able to do that and if they are a legitimate source for higher-end watches. They are a preferred seller on Amazon.com and I really trust the Amazon brand. I would not think they would do business with a distributor that wasn't on the up-and-up.

Is there any difference in these two buying methods, other than price?

Thanks once again.


----------



## peitron (Aug 23, 2010)

Watchmaxx is a good grey market dealer. Bought from them before, but I wouldn’t recommend grey market as a first option.

The main difference between a grey dealer and an AD is the warranty. Grey market dealers (including Amazon) provide in-house warranty, while AD provide the Omega International Warranty.

Grey market dealers source their watches from AD. An AD is allowed a discount margin from the manufacturer. I believe they maximum discount for older Omega models was 30%, on new models the allowed discount may be much smaller. 

Grey market dealers usually buy old stock from AD at deep discounts, or buy from AD in other territories where the retail price is lower. That’s why they sell cheaper then MSRP or list price. 

An AD can many times give you a much better price than the grey market dealers, if they are willing to discount maximum allowance. Call the forum sponsor, the FAD or another trusted AD and you’ll be surprised of the prices they quote, better than most grey market and you get the Omega warranty.


----------



## devilva (Oct 15, 2009)

You can buy these from many online dealers lower than $3495 which will come with the international warranty cards. I wouldnt bother with watchmaxx.


----------



## GTTIME (Jun 28, 2009)

Watchmaxx is pretty good but I agree you can find an authorized dealer who will match or beat that price.


----------



## paracord (Nov 5, 2011)

devilva said:


> You can buy these from many online dealers lower than $3495 which will come with the international warranty cards. I wouldnt bother with watchmaxx.


Really? I haven't been able to find many. Do you have any examples of reputable ones with the Omega warranty?

Thanks much.


----------



## peitron (Aug 23, 2010)

GTTIME said:


> Watchmaxx is pretty good but I agree you can find an authorized dealer who will match or beat that price.


I have bought from them once because they had in stock something that my local AD and the FAD could not quickly source (a discontinued model). Again, they delivered quickly and in perfect condition. No complaints. Under standard circumstances, I'd buy from the forum sponsor or the FAD, who will usually have better prices.


----------



## Newtype8825 (Jun 25, 2012)

I bought an Omega watch from this company on June 12th. I received and signed for a package from this company. I opened the package(which had appeared to have been taped over underneath) later that day to notice there was no watch inside the watch box. I then called Watchmaxx.com to no answer then filed a claim with Watchmaxx.com and Bank of America. When I finally spoke to Watchmaxx.com The person i spoke to told me this has happened to them before when sending watches and they would take care of me. I was then told that Watchmaxx.com's Insurance company (Parcell Pro) would approve me of the claim if I send them my empty watch box manual contents etc. I did so and received no word back from them. This whole time I was giving my Bank full statuses on everything that was taking place with this claim. The bank even issued me a temporary credit until the investigation had ended. I called WatchMaxx.com and I was told on 3 different phone calls that I had been approved by their insurance company and that they money would be going out as soon as I cancel my claim with Bank of America. I did so and informed Bank of America I would be receiving my money back from Watchmaxx.com. I then called Watchmaxx.com and informed them that I canceled my Claim with bank of America they then they seemed to stall for a few phone calls pretending to take my card information down 2 extra times and telling me the refund should go out in days. Being I canceled my claim with Bank of America the bank then took my account down to a negative balance of $-3,400. I then called Watchmaxx.com again they then said that the Insurance company had changed their minds all of a sudden being Fed ex didn't want to cover the $100-200 dollar shipping fee. So pretty much I was lied to by Watchmaxx.com and their Insurance company had me send all my evidence and box contents to them leaving me with nothing. I reopened my case with Bank of America I faxed them as asked the pictures I took of the box that appeared to have been re taped on the underside I also sent the tracking number and Manifest of myself shipping the box contents to to the insurance company. I also send 13 extra pages worth of complaints that other buyers online have had with Watchmaxx.com having this same issue happen to them from missing watches in boxes to not receiving a box at all. Even Watchmaxx.com giving them the run around like they did me. I am seeking legal help in the matter.


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

I have made 2 purchases from Watch Maxx.A New PO and later an authentic Omega bracelet for the watch.The best price I could find on either item and AWESOME customer service.I could not be more satisfied!!!!


----------



## BigAl085 (Nov 9, 2011)

I had a horrible experience with them when my PO stopped working. I would not buy from them again.


----------



## jmsrolls (Feb 10, 2006)

The weakness of any gray market dealer is the warranty service or rather, the lack thereof.

Fortunately, I have yet to require Omega warranty service but it's reassuring to know it is there if needed.


----------



## RalphyR (Mar 24, 2013)

Hello everyone, I am also a newbie on the forum (but I have to tell you it is rather addictive) and looking for a 42MM PO and also lookign for any information / guidance as to where to purchase such. I have also seen the "grey market dealers" and also have seen a pre-owned from Tourneau which I am interested on. Is there a place in the forum where people such as myself can go to get better educated as to the "right places / people" to buy from. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ham999 (May 29, 2017)

Can you recommend an online dealer who will include the omega warranty cards or someone you have dealt with. Thank you


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

I have purchased Omegas from:

Topper Fine Jewelers (CA)
Govberg Jewelers (PA).

Both are forum sponsors, Omega AD's and excellent to deal with.


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

Check WatchRecon, there are several online dealers who sell new watches with valid warranty cards. I have used ocwatchguy, DavidSW and there are several others who regularly post watches for sale.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

